# is this white spots algae growing?



## Bryanmc1988 (Apr 3, 2012)

well i have my lights on 8 hours a day with no co2 5.2 watts per gallon

i started seeing these white spots on my aquarium glass not sure what they are.... from a close up look, they look like a circle with tiny white dots in them... but it cant be snail eggs due to it being all over the glass and i dont see any snails around... no adults snails at all ....


so is this a start of an algae bloom cause there is no co2 and high lighting? let me know what you think picture is not 100% clear but its the best i can do... its white with tiny dots in them... like more then one in each circle... and there are 40-100 circles around the front glass that i can see alone...


are they algae starting?
how can i get rid of them?
is there such a thing as white algae?


----------



## the4x4hoss (Sep 5, 2011)

It looks like the fungus that grows on new driftwood...


----------



## Bryanmc1988 (Apr 3, 2012)

well i dont have any drift wood in the tank.... not sure where fungus would start growing... there is also no left over food or over feeding


----------



## Diana (Jan 14, 2010)

Algae photosynthesizes, has chlorophyll and other coloring matter. 
No, algae is not really white. It may look black, grey, red, yellow or almost any shade of green, but it will always look some sort of color. 

Fungi live off other living things, and do not make their own food from sunlight and simple elements. Fungi are often white, but can be almost any color. Not too often green, though, and their coloring materials are not photosynthetic. 

Blob of goo with white dots is pond snail eggs. I would remove this as fast as you find it.


----------



## Bryanmc1988 (Apr 3, 2012)

How to remove this? Scrap them off? And what if the fall in the substrate also pond snail? I have nO adult snails so baby snails can also lay eggs?


----------

